# 72 Power Window install



## dlight (Apr 2, 2007)

Has anyone installed a set of oem power windows in a non-pw car? I have a 72 droptop and am looking for photos of how the motor & regulator should be installed in the door. I have a complete pw set form a 72 Chevelle but am not sure which mounting holes to use.


----------

